# My Hamilton Electrics



## Juan Luis

My first post. Glad to be here! I'll start with my NOS Ventura first.


----------



## Juan Luis

Black dial Ventura has 500A movement and the silver has an 505.


----------



## Juan Luis

The one on the right is a white gold with diamonds Ventura.


----------



## Juan Luis

A wrist shot of the WGDD Ventura


----------



## Rotundus

very nice :yes:


----------



## chocko

Get ready for reply from MS and SH lol


----------



## squareleg

Beautiful - both of their time and timeless. That's a cracking group - well done. :notworthy:


----------



## mel

:notworthy:

Super group mi Tio Juan, ! Quiero ! ! Quiero ! mucho :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk

chocko said:


> Get ready for reply from MS and SH lol


----------



## Littlelegs

They look great. Enjoy...)


----------



## Juan Luis

Thanks all! The "Everest" is one of my favorites.


----------



## Juan Luis

I obtained this vintage band recently. Not the original... but I find it goes well with it.


----------



## Juan Luis

Ok. After this I will post a few more electrics I have. I hope you all enjoy watching as I enjoyed posting!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus

Hi Juan

I contacted you through ebay last week and now find you here. Welcome. This is a good place.


----------



## Juan Luis

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Hi Juan
> 
> I contacted you through ebay last week and now find you here. Welcome. This is a good place.


 Yes. Thank you!


----------



## Juan Luis

Florentine band is my second choice for not being able to find the original first band of this 500 Electric.


----------



## Juan Luis

Almost forgot to mention nice original crosshair pattern dial on this "Pacer".


----------



## Juan Luis

Apart from the solid gold" Ventura II" which I regret selling (mint with inner and outer box). This is my favorite..


----------



## Juan Luis

With an RR replica band.


----------



## mel

*JEALOUSY* 

What a selection Juan, very fine indeed.

:notworthy:


----------



## Juan Luis

mel said:


> *JEALOUSY*
> 
> What a selection Juan, very fine indeed.
> 
> :notworthy:


 Thank you sir!


----------



## Juan Luis

"Pacermatic"


----------



## Juan Luis




----------



## harleymanstan

Now that's what I call a nice collection!!! My Texas hat is off to you!! :cowboy:

harleymanstan


----------



## Juan Luis

harleymanstan said:


> Now that's what I call a nice collection!!! My Texas hat is off to you!! :cowboy:
> 
> harleymanstan


Thanks! A few more...............


----------



## mel

Juan, do you have a Bank Vault and Security Guards somewhere to keep all these great watches in? :lol: Many of us would be happy to have just one example never mind all those you're showing us :yes:

Just wonderful! WONDERFUL!

:weed:


----------



## Juan Luis

mel said:


> Juan, do you have a Bank Vault and Security Guards somewhere to keep all these great watches in? :lol: Many of us would be happy to have just one example never mind all those you're showing us :yes:
> 
> Just wonderful! WONDERFUL!
> 
> :weed:


 No security or bank vault get's in the way of me and my Hamiltons!You are too kind! Thank you.


----------



## Juan Luis

"Gold Pacer" or "Ventura II". Thanks to JH! Rene' Rondeau's page from his book as background.


----------



## Juan Luis




----------



## Juan Luis

That's it for now. Hope you enjoyed.


----------



## squareleg

Great stuff - and hats off to Hamilton for re-issuing the Ventura. I saw one in Chichester recently and was sorely tempted... :drool: .


----------



## tixntox

Sorry folks but I just don't get "squiffy" dials. It must be my OCD or summat!

Mike


----------



## Juan Luis

tixntox said:


> Sorry folks but I just don't get "squiffy" dials. It must be my OCD or summat!
> 
> Mike


 It's easy lol! The crown is at the 3'oclock and the two dots up top mark the 12.


----------



## Juan Luis

My newest Pacer. This is THE ONE in Rene's book. Hope you enjoy photos.....


----------



## lenny2007

I am desperate for one of those shaped Hamiltons, still fetching decent money though :-(

I am in love! Probably after watching MIB haha


----------



## Juan Luis

Thanks all again for posting!


----------



## Epjack

Very nice watch, and unique design of the strap and case.


----------



## Juan Luis

This is the same "Pacermatic" as shown before. I just upgraded the dial. Hope you enjoy photos.


----------



## Juan Luis

One more.....


----------



## Juan Luis

Sorry for the repeated postings.....


----------



## Lionel Richtea

A fantastic collection Juan.

Did I dream this or did Elvis wear a Ventura?


----------



## Juan Luis

Here is your answer....


----------



## Lionel Richtea

Thanks Juan,

I am not losing it after all!

A watch not only good enough for a king, but one great enough for The King.


----------



## Juan Luis

Lionel Richtea said:


> Thanks Juan,
> 
> I am not losing it after all!
> 
> A watch not only good enough for a king, but one great enough for The King.


 That's right! Thanks for posting.


----------



## jasonm

A bit late to the thread but many thanks for sharing Juan! A fantastic collection indeed.... I bought a reissue Ventura for my wife recently and she loves it, she's a big Elvis fan too....


----------



## Juan Luis

jasonm said:


> A bit late to the thread but many thanks for sharing Juan! A fantastic collection indeed.... I bought a reissue Ventura for my wife recently and she loves it, she's a big Elvis fan too....


 Thank you. It has been a pleasure. And thanks to my Hamilton Electric friend Rene' Rondeau, for inspiring me more through his fantastic book and emails!


----------



## Juan Luis

Lionel Richtea said:


> Thanks Juan,
> 
> I am not losing it after all!
> 
> A watch not only good enough for a king, but one great enough for The King.


 Another one...


----------



## Juan Luis

My new Ventura II (gold Pacer)


----------



## Juan Luis

Acquired from my Hamilton friend Rene ' Rondeau (the one in the book)â€¦.


----------



## Juan Luis




----------



## Juan Luis

Upgraded with black diamond dial my white gold "Ventura".


----------



## Vaurien

What can I say? Wow!!!


----------



## Juan Luis

Vaurien said:


> What can I say? Wow!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

And...,


----------



## Juan Luis

Another..


----------



## Juan Luis

Black dial version Pacer.


----------



## JoT

Great collection and good pictures! Thanks for posting


----------



## PhilM

Your not wrong, how did I miss this thread :thumbsup:


----------



## Wolf

PhilM said:


> Your not wrong, how did I miss this thread :thumbsup:


You're not wrong Phil... Not a regular in the sub forums and it appears that I've almost missed one of the most impressive collection of Hamilton's you could ever hope to see

Very impressive Juan!!!


----------



## Juan Luis

Thanks all ! I'll post more photos soon.


----------



## Omega100

I can see joining this site is going to cost me!! I love the Ventura's and just about every other watch I've looked at on here!!


----------



## Juan Luis

Omega100 said:


> I can see joining this site is going to cost me!! I love the Ventura's and just about every other watch I've looked at on here!!


Thank you!


----------



## Juan Luis

Last but not least for nowâ€¦


----------



## Juan Luis




----------



## Mechanical Alarm

I think all that's missing is a group/family shot... what do ya say?!


----------



## Juan Luis

Mechanical Alarm said:


> I think all that's missing is a group/family shot... what do ya say?!


Thanks. But for me it is too hard (family shot) with all the glare etc. Thank you and everyone for posting.


----------



## GeeBeeFlyer

Does Elvis live with you too? Great collection!

Wayne


----------



## Juan Luis

GeeBeeFlyer said:


> Does Elvis live with you too? Great collection!
> 
> Wayne


Thanks! Elvis is always around...


----------



## jonhall41

Wow I've never seen those before - absolutely fantastic dude - great taste


----------



## Juan Luis

jonhall41 said:


> Wow I've never seen those before - absolutely fantastic dude - great taste


Thanks!


----------



## Juan Luis

"Nautilus 601"


----------



## martinus_scriblerus

The 601 is sharp! Glad to see you are still out there Juan (I've been pretty quiet lately too).


----------



## Juan Luis

martinus_scriblerus said:


> The 601 is sharp! Glad to see you are still out there Juan (I've been pretty quiet lately too).


Thanks! Good to see you as well!


----------



## federico.85

Great looking watches! I knew nothing about the electric watches and this topic made my day.


----------



## Juan Luis

federico.85 said:


> Great looking watches! I knew nothing about the electric watches and this topic made my day.


That's great!


----------



## Juan Luis




----------



## Juan Luis

upload

screen cap


----------



## vinn

ever had an electric watch slow down in freezing weather?


----------



## Juan Luis

vinn said:


> ever had an electric watch slow down in freezing weather?


 No. At least I did not notice it slowing down since I have only used them for a few hours at a time.


----------



## Juan Luis

upload gif


----------



## martinus_scriblerus

Juan Luis said:


> upload gif


 Nice Altair. Do you have the bracelet too?


----------



## Juan Luis

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Nice Altair. Do you have the bracelet too?


 No I don't. Thanks.


----------



## RoddyJB

Impresionante selección! Everest is very cool!


----------



## Juan Luis

screen shot windows 7certificity.com


----------



## Always"watching"

*FANTASTIC THREAD: *The more like this thread the better. :biggrin:


----------



## kokolino23

We learn something every day... electric watches... but not for me


----------



## Juan Luis

Another acer A" or "Pacermatic" to my collection.


----------



## Juan Luis

Rare "Made In USA" dial Hamilton Electric "Pacer".


----------



## martinus_scriblerus

Never seen that one. What's the story?


----------



## rolexgirl

Juan Luis said:


> Rare "Made In USA" dial Hamilton Electric "Pacer".


 That's stunning :wub:


----------



## Juan Luis

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Never seen that one. What's the story?


 Exports to South America, IIRC. Sorry for my tardiness.


----------



## Grzegorz

Wow. You Sir have a nice collection there.


----------



## horologicallyChallenged

Wow thats a fantastic collection, the ventura was the watch that made me love watches and was my first ever purchase IMHO its a true design classic and is a real icon.


----------



## GongNong88

Beautiful watches! I thought you might like these videos.


----------



## pcn1

Just out of interest how much would it cost to buy a 1960's vintage Ventura in good condition these days ?


----------



## spinynorman

pcn1 said:


> Just out of interest how much would it cost to buy a 1960's vintage Ventura in good condition these days ?


 https://www.chrono24.co.uk/hamilton/ventura--mod830.htm?dosearch=true&query=hamilton+ventura

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2060353.m570.l1313&_nkw=hamilton+ventura&_sacat=0


----------



## JoT

pcn1 said:


> Just out of interest how much would it cost to buy a 1960's vintage Ventura in good condition these days ?


 The original electric Ventura watch from the early 60's would set you back around £1500 to £2000 depending on condition


----------



## pcn1

Thanks for the info. I read the early ones are a bit hard to keep going tho !


----------



## requesttop

Great collection and good pictures! Thanks for posting


----------

